# "In Fernem Land" Second Verse (Lohengrin)



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Wondering if someone could post an English translation of the usually excised second verse?

(The one Kaufmann has on his Wagner recital album)

Thanks!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

If a prose translation will be OK for you, I'll do it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds great! Poetry is preferable, but prose is fine!


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Ha, this thread is quite old, but I was actually hoping for the same thing -- would anyone be able post the second stanza of this aria that is usually cut both in German and in English translation?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's what Google Translate outputs:

Now listen how I came to you!
A plaintive sound carried the air,
from it in the temple we heard at once,
that far away where a maid would be in tribulation.
When we asked to ask the Grail,
where to send a knight
because on the flood we saw a swan,
He brought us a hunt.
My father, who recognized the Swan's being,
took him into the service of the Grail saying,
because those who only spend a year reading his ministry
then deviates from each spell curse.
First of all, let him lead me there,
where the help came from to us,
because by the Grail I was chosen to argue,
That's why I bravely parted from him.
Through rivers and through wild ocean waves
the faithful swan has approached me to the goal,
until he draws me ashore,
where you saw all of us land in God.


I just noticed you wanted the original German:

Nun höret noch, wie ich zu euch gekommen!
Ein klagend Tönen trug die Luft daher,
daraus im Tempel wir sogleich vernommen,
daß fern wo eine Magd in Drangsal wär.
Als wir den Gral zu fragen nun beschickten,
wohin ein Ritter zu entsenden sei,
da auf der Flut wir einen Schwan erblickten,
zu uns zog einen Nachen er herbei.
Mein Vater, der erkannt des Schwanes Wesen,
nahm ihm in Dienste nach des Grales Spruch,
denn wer ein Jahr nur seinem Dienst erlesen,
dem weicht von dann ab jedes Zaubers Fluch.
Zunächst nun sollt' er mich dahin geleiten,
woher zu uns der Hilfe Rufen kam,
denn durch den Gral war ich erwählt zu streiten,
darum ich mutig von ihm abschied nahm.
Durch Flüsse und durch wilde Meereswogen
hat mich der treue Schwan dem Ziel genaht,
bis er zu euch daher ans Ufer mich gezogen,
wo ihr in Gott mich alle landen saht.


----------

